# Retina Apple iPad mini gets blasted for having outdated display tech



## amjath (Nov 29, 2013)

> DisplayMate, the website which specializes in rating and comparing display tech of mobile devices and laptops, has sharply criticized Apple’s iPad mini 2 in its latest shootout, pitting it against the Kindle Fire HDX 7 and Google Nexus 7.
> 
> The biggest criticisms come in regards to the color gamut and accuracy. The Retina screen of the new mini is way off what the iPad 3, 4 and Air have been offering so far in this respect.
> 
> ...



Retina Apple iPad mini gets blasted for having outdated display tech - GSMArena Blog

Original Source: Mini Tablet Display Technology Shoot-Out

Big letdown Apple is not Apple anymore in Quality, that too they cost us more


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 29, 2013)

but those who buy apple products dont care.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 29, 2013)

But still this is a something to think about for the Apple Fan boys.


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2013)

$hadow said:


> But still this is a something to think about for the Apple Fan boys.



They are blind, they can see only from retina to retina


----------



## $hadow (Nov 29, 2013)

amjath said:


> They are blind, they can see only from retina to retina


Well to be frank I have never used I pad with retina display.  I used mini for about 2 months find it not kuch customisable so shifted to Nexus 7.


----------



## Imran310 (Nov 30, 2013)

Retina Apple iPad should be renewd.


----------

